# Navionics SonarCharts



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

This is the big advantage of using the new Navionics SonarChart layer which is available on the new Navionics +, update, and hotmaps chips. This is a constantly updating system and growing more and more each day. This will allow you to make any lake pop with structure, humps, and more detailed contour level! Take a look for yourself at Alum Creek with SonarChart layer activated!


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

what unit are you using it in?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I am using them in the lowrance HDS 7 touch, lowrance elite 7HDI, and lowrance HDS 5


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

jc i sent you a pm. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

